# Connecter en WIFI TV Sony Bravia et MBP



## Umeoc (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acquérir une TV Sony Bravia connectée etc etc et j'aimerais connecter mon MBP (et mon appareils iOS) en wifi. Pour les appareils iOS j'ai utiliser l'app Sony TVsidView (aux fonctionnalités limitées...) mais pour le MBP je trouve pas. 

C'est peut-être pas possible hein, mais vu que la TV me propose une duplication de l'écran...

(si quelqu'un sait comment faire avec iOS aussi je prends mais la priorité c'est quand même le MBP)


----------



## jld73 (8 Août 2014)

Il suffit de télécharger sur AppStore "IMediashare" programme gratuit et tu mets le Sony sur "Duplication écran et çà marche"
Mais pour MBpro je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Août 2014)

Umeoc a dit:


> C'est peut-être pas possible hein, mais vu que la TV me propose une duplication de l'écran



Ben voilà, tu touches aux limites de l'intercompatibilité. Les TV Sony sont DLNA et implémentent Miracast. Apple a choisi Airplay pour l'Apple TV et bien évidemment les deux protocoles sont incompatibles.

Tu trouveras sans doute quelques applis OSX genre Plex pour jouer sur la TV des vidéos ou musique mais rien en duplication d'écran. Quelques applis utilisent également un autre protocole nommé DIAL pour afficher de la vidéo sur TV (Google, Netflix par exemple) et de toute façon, tu peux partager tes videos/audio via DLNA. (un synology par exemple)

Mais pour l'affichage de l'écran, ca va etre difficile, d'autant que Miracast est de toute façon assez déceptif (lent, avec des pb de délais et de reception) --> Il te reste donc les solutions classiques genre cable HDMI ou passer par une AppleTV ou eventuellement une chromecast ou si tu es plus fortuné un adaptateur HDMI sans fil.


----------

